# Mobile Trial



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any info on the derby?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open water blind will finish Sunday morning. About 10 dogs should go to the water marks.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard tonight that the Derby will finish in the morning.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Mr. Booty

Do you know which dogs are left in the Open...or how Chris Ledford is doing?


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

how is Raider doin Franco?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ledford should have two, Mark Smith has three.

Chuck, so far so good! :wink:

Still a lot of Open left and as we know, trials are won or lost in the water as Bayou Teche Tex demonstated last weekend. Last weekend he smacked the four down the shore with two retired. Whereas all the rest had hunts or handles.

This Open began with with a land Quad, three retired. I beleive they lost about 60% in the first. Then, they ran a double land blind through the marks and tight to gun stations and through old falls. Water blind was a long angle entry getting in the water between two logs and down the opposite shoreline. I got this info from several sources, so I hope it is accurate!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Correction; call backs just came in, 7 dogs left and going to water marks. Smith has two, Tex and Diesel. Ledford didn't get his two called back, even with good jobs on the water blind. Heavy rain expected soon so the judges dropped any dogs with any minor dings on the water blind, including us.

Judges did what they had to do.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open Results

1st Tex Mark Smith
2nd Diesel Mark Smith
3rd Honda Alex Washburn
4th Chevy Kip Kemp

This gives Bayou Teche Tex his FC with 12.5 points( 2 wins in a row) and qualifies him for the National. Tex is a 4 year old Cosmo son that Mark has has since Force Fetch. He has also had Diesel since Force Fetch. Congrats to Mark, Laarree C and his two dogs, FC Tex and FC Diesel!

Also congrats to Tex's breeder, RTFer David Maddox.


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Tex Mark Smith...
> 
> ...



WOW    

I have a full sister to Tex from the second breeding. Way to go Tex & Mark. :shock:  :shock:


----------



## saanthony (Oct 25, 2003)

*mobile*

any derby results ?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Partial Derby Results

1 st Mike Long - don't know dogs name.
2 Charlie Moody- Jackson
3 Pam Park- Slugger
4 Sam Milton- Levi
RJ- Charlie Moody- Ozzie- Scott Anthony
Jam- Charlie Moody- Blew- Gene Horner
Don't know other Jams if any. 

Gene


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gene said:


> Partial Derby Results
> 
> 1 st Mike Long - don't know dogs name.
> 2 Charlie Moody- Jackson
> ...


Jam- Chance - Chris Wix


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

MY BABY BOY DID IT !!! Thank you Larry Clement and Mark Smith for coming into our lives. I never thought that something a dog could do could put a knot in my throat and tears in my eyes. GO BAYOU TECHE TEX!!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*Kippy*

Way to go North Mississippi Mafia, on the fourth with Chevy!
CB


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

AM Results

Alex Washburn placed 1, 2, and 3. Ready, Honda, Ripper. Don't know which dog was each place.
4- Dennis Wilcox- Dell. 

Congratulations to Alex on a 1,2,3. What a trial for her and her dogs!!!

Also congratulations to Dennis and his fourth with Dell. 

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene said:


> AM Results
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Alex on a 1,2,3. What a trial for her and her dogs!!!
> ...


You mean that little lady from Mississippi kick all those Amateur male handlers in the butt? That's News! :lol:


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats to my friend and training partner Dennis Wilcox with Nilaks New Opportunity (Delle) on the Amateur 4th at Mobile. He has worked hard for that 1/2 point.
Congrats also to Alex with the top 3 placings in the Amateur.
Dave and Marty Kress


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dennis and Delle!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Gene said:
> 
> 
> > AM Results
> ...



And she probably did it with a poker face. :lol: Congratulations Alex.


----------

